# The Incredible Cut



## iMan323 (Jan 3, 2005)

This is my four week cut.  
Goals:
daily average of 2500 calories
weight training 5 times a week
HIT cardio 3 times a week
plus one or two 3 hour soccer sessions a week.
This'll be updated daily.  

A little muscle loss is okay as a PH bulking cycle follows.  I'll start...now.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 3, 2005)

*week 1 day 1*

1800 calories, 90 grams of carbs, about 180 grams of protein.  Workout: back.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 4, 2005)

*week 1 day 2*

2200 calories 115g carbs 230g protein
workout; chest


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 5, 2005)

*week1 day 3*

2500 calories, 160g carbs, 200 grams protein.  

werkout; shoulders


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 7, 2005)

*week1 day4*

3000cals, 200g carbs, 150 g protein 

i ran out of good food
werkout: arms


----------

